# information about benotto bike



## nihilista (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi
A few days ago I found an abandoned benotto bike. Its in pretty good shape and ive been using it for a while and i really like it. 

Heres the picture of it:



I've been doing some research on it today on the internets and from what I understood benotto is quite an acknowleged brand and that my bike is rather old (from the 80s?).
Anyway, I have 2 questions. On the frame it says that its model 800. However, it has shimano 600 stuff (brakes, gears and shifters) on it. According to this chart only modelo 2500 has it: 










Does this make my bike model 2500 or something?
Secondly, is it worth some decent amount of money? Would some collector but it?

Forgive me if im asking stupid questions but i dont really know much about bikes.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Benotto's used to be made in Italy and, I believe, then moved all their production to Mexico( in the 80's?)...

Either way, it's a nice frame and 600 were good components but don't plan on retiring when selling it....that being said, if you got it free, you have a very nice bike.....I'm surprised someone would abandon such a nice bike///


Here is a little more info

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Benotto.htm


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Probably an 800 with upgraded components. Nice find. You'll enjoy it more riding it than makiing money off of it.

b21


----------



## nihilista (Apr 18, 2009)

Maybe you're right. I never had or even thought about having a classic bike like this, but now that I own one i really enjoy riding it.


----------

